# Puppy feeding question



## Grizz (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello all. Me and Oscar are new here and we have a question. Oscar is 12 weeks old today! Happy birthday Oscar.

I picked him up on Thursday afternoon from Chrisman in PA. He gave me some food that Oscar has been eating with a feeding schedule. 

Oscar seems to pick, he will eat a few pieces then stop. Then come back in a little while and eat a few more. My question is ...should I just leave the food out so he can eat when he wants or stick to the schedule? I'm used to Newfies and Basset Hounds that just gobbled up the food in nano seconds! lol Oscar seems to eat at a much more leisurely pace!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Geez, that's a great question. The breeder did have him on a schedule. Did you try to follow it, and the little fella wouldn't eat? He is very cute by the way . It could just be the new environment and Oscar getting used to everything.

What I did, when my pups were that young, not saying this is right, is to make sure they ate, so important at this little age. I would leave it out for them, until they got a little older and they are now on a schedule.

What happened when you did try the schedule?

Best of luck with your adorable new addition.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 1, 2011)

I tried the schedule and he will eat...a few pieces then stop. So I picked up the food and waited till the next scheduled time, put it back down and same thing a few pieces then stopped. When I leave the food out for him he seems to come back to it every so often and eat a few more pieces. 

I think for now I'll just leave it out. It might be (like you said) he is still getting settled in. I just want to make sure he gets what he needs! lol 

Thank you!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ maybe you can call Chris and ask. He gave me the schedule (feeding/crate training) and I tried my best to follow it religiously. I think it really helps with crate training and pee pee pad training. It is hard bc you dont want Oscar to be hungry but you also need to establish the rules and let him know when is eating time, peeing time, etc. I would call Chris and ask. In the beginning, Mia didnt eat all of her kibbles so after 15 min I would take the bowl away (even if she only ate 2/3). Chris told me it was important I stick to the schedule as closely as I can, esp in the beginning of training. 

I was getting worried that Mia wasnt eating all her food, so I added some pieces of boiled chicken in addition to her kibbles and she gobbled up everything...licked the bowl clean! You should ask Chris if you can add some pieces of boiled chicken to Oscar's kibbles...it might inspire him to eat more!

btw- just want to add that as he grows up, you might want to free feed but at this age, it is probably better you establish more discipline (i.e., food/water time, play time, alone time).


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Craig, I'm VERY new Maltese owner also, so I am in no way qualified to give advice. Just wanted you to know that my Gracie did the same thing. The first three days she hardly ate anything. Did just what your Oscar is doing--ate a few bites then walked away. My breeder, advised me to put the food down for 10 minutes then pick it up until the next scheduled time and offer a treat right before bed. She assured me that they would not starve themselves. Gracie was also not food motivated when trying to reward her for being brushed,teaching "sit", etc. On either day three or four it was like magic. All of a sudden she started eating EVERYTHING. :chili:She licked her bowl clean then went looking for more. She also started responding to treats for training and learned "sit". She continues to be a good eater and is not picky at all. Good luck with Oscar.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

When my three were puppies they each were very picky about eating. Now they gobble their food and are total little piggies.

But when they were puppies, with Kallie, Catcher and Claire and with my first Malt Rosebud (RIP), I would put their food down and if they didn't eat it within a few minutes I would hand feed them. I loooved doing this as I loved their little fuzzy mouths in my hand and it really was a great bonding experience. Eventually they outgrew the need for this.

I've heard people say this will spoil them or make them expect this forever but I've done it for 4 Malts with no adverse consequences.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok it makes sense. We will stick to the schedule. Your right Oscar will not starve himself. He's looking at me now saying "What schedule...I don't need no stinkin' schedule!" Looks like daddy needs to be trained a little 
Thanks.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> When my three were puppies they each were very picky about eating. Now they gobble their food and are total little piggies.
> 
> But when they were puppies, with Kallie, Catcher and Claire and with my first Malt Rosebud (RIP), I would put their food down and if they didn't eat it within a few minutes I would hand feed them. I loooved doing this as I loved their little fuzzy mouths in my hand and it really was a great bonding experience. Eventually they outgrew the need for this.
> 
> I've heard people say this will spoil them or make them expect this forever but I've done it for 4 Malts with no adverse consequences.


She that's what I did with my babies too. I would hand feed, at that age, just to get them going and your right, alls it does is teach them, where the food is, and that it's meal time. Once they got it, it was very easy to put them on a schedule.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you don't stick to a feeding schedule, it's difficult to potty train them. When Nikki was a puppy, I stuck to a schedule. Dogs won't starve themselves to death. They'll eat when they get hungry enough.


----------

